# Kindle 3 or Nook color



## fekish (May 3, 2011)

Hello,
I am interested in an ereader and what attracts me to kindle is its screen and battery life.
What i ve searched in you tube but i didnt find is how travel books and magazines seem on a kindle.
We are going lots of trips and i am wondering if travel books are ok on a kindle. I want to be able to read the book outside rather than searching for a shade...
I suppose people would say that Nook is a tablet with everything on it... but because i didnt see yet kindle to be used for magazines and books with colors, i cant take it out of my options!

Thanks in advance!

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I get a couple of magazines on my kindle, and a few more on my iPad.  If you are wanting more of a picture magazine like Better Homes and Gardens, nook color will be better.  But for magazines that are more article oriented like science and technology, Kindle is fine.  

A young girl who waited my table the other day asked me about Kindle v Nook color.  I asked a few questions and recommended the Nook color.  She really wanted a tablet that doubled as a reader.


----------



## fekish (May 3, 2011)

Ok thanks for the answer!
You said Nook Color would be better for magazines, so you are able though to read them on Kindle?

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

fekish said:


> Ok thanks for the answer!
> You said Nook Color would be better for magazines, so you are able though to read them on Kindle?
> 
> Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk


Magazine subs are available on Kindle, see these:

http://www.amazon.com/Magazines-Journals-Kindle/b?ie=UTF8&node=241646011


----------



## fekish (May 3, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Magazine subs are available on Kindle, see these:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Magazines-Journals-Kindle/b?ie=UTF8&node=241646011


Great thanks.
Are there any Kindles owners in here that read also magazines? 
Overe here that i am living there's a lot of sun and wont be able to read so well outside if i buy NC.
However on the other hand, i would like the fact to have the ability to go through a travel book or a magazine...

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi fekish. While Kindle 3 doesn't offer color it reads very nicely out of doors and in sunlight.  It also has a long battery life.


----------



## fekish (May 3, 2011)

Dara England said:


> Hi fekish. While Kindle 3 doesn't offer color it reads very nicely out of doors and in sunlight. It also has a long battery life.


great thanks! But i suppose you dont use it in order to read magazines right?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I've used my Kindle to read magazines and newspapers.  Works great.  You don't get the layout but you get all the articles.  For some, the layout and color are important; if that's the case for you, you might be disappointed.  But, given that most magazines are larger format, I would be surprised to learn that the Nook keeps the layout either.  Though of course, it has color.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

It's not exactly what you asked, but fyi I read National Geographic and Smithsonian magazine on the Zinio application of my ipad and love it. The photo reproduction is great. 

Sent from my Sprint EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## fekish (May 3, 2011)

Ok thanks, so no one please can show me an example of how it is to be reading a pdf magazine on kindle or a travel book such as Eyewitness?  

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk


----------



## fekish (May 3, 2011)

Well ok, i guess no one is using Kindle for magazines...

Sent from my Milestone using Tapatalk


----------

